# Plastics for king fish



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys again.
Where can I get plastics for king fish? The ones that Available in anaconda sucks..
Where? Which? Details??

Thanks!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Most stickbait approx 6" in size work on the day. I've done ok with the Silstar Slapstcik - 6" pearl colour. Most times it comes down to how hungry or aggressive the kings are.......


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Mo tackle has heaps of plastic online. Sometimes sneakyfisho has some so keep a look out. 145mmsquidgie flick bait works well in the pilly colour, Or any jerk style plastic.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Anything except paddle-tails. They suck. Gulps work, but they stink. 5 inch shads are good.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What sort of action are you kingfishers most often using when you hook up on a plastic? Lift and drop, drifting along, fast retrieve?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Kings like some action - violet jerks. 
(After all, they are violent bastards).

Lighter leaders will increase your hook-up rate when using plastics - 10lb to 20lb. 
(Unfortunately, this will also increase your smoking rate)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fast retrieve, as fast as you can 
If you don't hook up, you will at least have some great entertainment as they try to catch it.
Slugos.


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!

I will try to shop around trying to find those plastics!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Back in the Clovelly days a Sluggo 7inch in squid colour worked erratically and fast, was the bomb.
Now a Squidgy Pro Wriggler 140mm if they need more action.

Cheers Dave


----------

